

Arduino-assisted, mind-controlled TV using EEG - altay
http://killerprojects.wordpress.com/2010/04/10/arduino-assisted-mind-controlled-tv-using-eeg/

======
frederickcook
Is this the same group of guys who built an EEG headset that shocked the shit
out of the user if they started thinking too hard? If so, that was only a few
weeks ago, they're making some pretty quick progress.

------
bingaman
He's got an EEG interface and the first thing he builds is a way to turn the
TV on? Is that a joke?

~~~
bingaman
Here is one from a few months ago:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ6Y0I4jXhc>

